# Snakes and stuffs...



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

I will do my best to post a variety of my animals... My big ones are my flying squirrels, my rehab grey squirrels, my rats, my bearded dragon, and my Western hognose snake. :] We have a few other critters around here, so I'll try to throw those in every so often. 

For those of you who do not like snakes, I must warn you there will be pictures. But for now, I will start off with some cute orphans who have since been released.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's a lovely gopher tortoise who lives somewhere near my road. Please, if you see a turtle crossing the road, help them get to the other side in the direction they are going! :] Me and my boyfriend have been a fierce competition since we started dating as to who could save the most torts.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's shot of my boy, Chuck. If getting pictures of squirrels and rats with my phone is hard, flyers are near IMPOSSIBLE. These are rare gems in my world!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

And now for the horrorifying snake! The Western hognose Severus Snake! He has a beautiful tummy, it looks like indian corn, I'll see if I can remember to get a pic of it next time I have him out.

(And his water is typically not dirty, he was doing a lot of coming and going from his 'bath' that particular day.)










He helps me ssssstudy...










He has a cheering smile...


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow such unique pets! Are flying squirrels similar to sugar gliders? & a lot of people on here actually love snakes including myself  I have 2 of them. Great pics!!!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm very pleasantly surprised with how many people have told me they like snakes. I did not expect it on a rat forum. You know what they say about assuming. 

They're very similiar in the way they glide and the skin membrane between their front and back legs. Diet wise they're very different, and sugar gliders come from Australia and are marsupials, while flying squirrels come from North America and are rodents. I think there may be flyers in Asia, but I can't remember for sure so don't quote me on that. :]


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It isn't uncommon for snake lovers to be introduced to the rat world after they realize what amazing critters they are! Add to that the fact that most of us keep what many would consider to be non-traditional pets anyway.

Love your squirrelies!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol! Hog nosed snakes make me giggle. I have three snakes, 2 ball pythons (one is about 4', the other is very young and about 1 1/2') named Calypso and Bonsai. I also have a jungle carpet python. They're arboreal of course so giving her length (roughly 3-4') makes her seem big, but she's a little bigger around than an average thumb. So not big at all. My oldest/biggest snake was our 14' long Burmese, Erwin. He died at 21 years old (2 summers ago). I got introduced to rats through snakes. My dad bred feeders (not the rat lovers idea of a feeder mill, they were very well taken care of) and my dad had one squishy old boy that I just fell for. I was really little and took that guy everywhere with me. He went to air shows and the fair and the farmers market and all of that. Wore a ferret collar with our phone number sewn onto it. He was named tommy. Such a cool rat. Anyway, yeah, that's where my rat love spurred from. 

Those flying squirrels have big eyes, man!! I never realized how big they were.

We rescued a turtle once. ODFW had him called in and my parents were both working in law enforcement in that city at the time and the turtle had been run over (big snapping turtle) so they needed someone with a reptile room (too big for a cage) to take care of him, so he lived with us. He only lived for about a month, though. His internal injuries were too bad. He was pretty cool. Very prehistoric looking.


All of your guys are so cool!  





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

im a private collection breeder for small shops, iv got 2 ball pythons a few snapping turts 2 hingeback torts 2 beardies and a mixed breed cat. all these aside from my ratties. oh forgot the redtails.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I also hhelp turtles cross the road. It's scary passing them and thinking they might not make it so I always get wheover I"m with to turn around to let me help them haha.


all great looking animals!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm the opposite. I got introduced to the snake world through my rats. I knew that snakes ate rats so I decided to do some research on snakes. I'm hoping to one day get a Black Rat snake (I love them! I just think that they look amazing)

I absolutely love your Hognose, they look so cute and funny. Oh and your other animals as well


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful babies!!

I just love the squirrels.. I love to raise them, and they can have the best personalities. They are much smarter than rat IME, I miss mine very much, pretty sure he found himself a girlfriend and moved on.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Squirrels, grey and flyer, are so cool. Normal people have no idea how cool. 

Yeah, when I got my hogger noser, I definitely wanted rats even more.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

never raised a squirrel but i have fostered a few other native beasties. my favorite so far was my little owl. he was a little ball of feathers and claws but was so much fun to release after his leg healed.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I almost got bit by a hognose once, i handed it off just before it decided to strike and it bit its owner instead. He had to go to hospital since his whole for arm swelled and went purple. Still love hog noses though! 
Didn't like his owner much anyway ¬¬


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

On my list of animals I would like to rehab before I die, any kind of owl, a raven and/or crow, and some fox squirrels. That's awesome you got such close contact with one! 

Hognose snakes supposedly have mild venom, they use it for subduing toads and frogs, their natural prey. Not sure if it's true, but from your story it sounds like it very well could be!


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Me and the boyfriend watched some friends animals this past weekend, and one of the cats REALLY liked my reusable Publix bag...


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, amazing eyes on your flying squirrel! So gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

